# Knitting in Glass



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Well, not actually, but it is VERY pretty!

http://www.thisiscolossal.com/2014/10/artist-carol-milne-knits-with-glass/


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

I have seen something similar to this that was back lit. Very sharp!


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

WOW!!!!! Fantastic artistry, talent, and creativity. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very nice, did you read how she does it? very time consuming, but it is beautiful!


----------



## Laniebp (May 30, 2014)

That reminds me of the glass blowing that Chihuly does. So pretty! They had a display at the Desert botanical museum in Phoenix. Really enjoyed that.


----------



## Heather416 (Feb 8, 2013)

Wow, very unique.

Laniebp, Dale Chiuly takes glass blowing to a whole other level, all of his works are stunning and mind boggling.


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

Those are so unique.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! Beautiful pieces of art... :thumbup:


----------



## Arlie (Jan 9, 2012)

This reminds me of Chihuly's beautiful glass work too! Thanks for sharing these knitted glass works! :thumbup:


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

If she has to undo any of her work, what is that called?
We "tink our knitting;" so would she "wolb" her blowing?

I live not too far from Dale Chihuly's museum at the Seattle Center and have visited several times. If you ever get the opportunity to make a night visit, don't pass it up. The glass gardens at night are spectacular. The indoor portions are the same, night or day, and always delightful. His attached restaurant is reasonable and the chefs always have something delicious on the menu.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Really ,really COOL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knitterlin (May 31, 2012)

I want one!


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

That is incredible


----------



## Laniebp (May 30, 2014)

Arlie said:


> This reminds me of Chihuly's beautiful glass work too! Thanks for sharing these knitted glass works! :thumbup:


I liked this one in particular but they were all gorgeous.


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful glass work.


----------



## lynncarol33 (Aug 1, 2013)

So very pretty.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Very unique and interesting ..


----------



## lisamill (Oct 16, 2014)

Just HOW.. Beautiful by the way <3


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Amazing work!


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

i have never, ever seen any work like these...so beautiful and creative...really like the last one in the cactus!!
Blessings


----------



## E P Guinn (Jun 1, 2014)

beautiful glass work


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow! This is stunning! Thank you so much for sharing.

Hazel


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

Laniebp said:


> That reminds me of the glass blowing that Chihuly does. So pretty! They had a display at the Desert botanical museum in Phoenix. Really enjoyed that.


My husband and I both knit and have a small collection of Chihuly artwork so I was very interested in this artists work. Emailed her after viewing her gallery and asked the price of a piece - very fitting for us! Thanks for posting.


----------



## sngbrd (May 10, 2012)

Incredible!!!


----------



## Lndyf9 (Jul 6, 2013)

That'a amazing, thanks for sharing


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Laniebp said:


> That reminds me of the glass blowing that Chihuly does. So pretty! They had a display at the Desert botanical museum in Phoenix. Really enjoyed that.


I agree and isn't he is Seattle?


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

WOW - that is really neat and her work is beautiful


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Wouldn't you just love to own a piece of art like this? :?: :?: :?:


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

mobius piece


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Very clever. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## lovewrens (Jul 16, 2012)

Amazing!


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Very cool. I especially like the one with the hands.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Grammax8 said:


> WOW!!!!! Fantastic artistry, talent, and creativity. Thank you for sharing.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

mobius piece


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

I contacted the artist for a price list. WOW! Most are between $1000.00 - $4000.00.


----------



## rustyb (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow, pretty amazing!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Peggy Beryl said:


> If she has to undo any of her work, what is that called?
> We "tink our knitting;" so would she "wolb" her blowing


Medieval Reenactor's Wife, here.

I think it would be "tsac". Or gnitsac xaw tsol. LOL. She does it with lost wax casting, according to the article.

$1000 to $4000 is actually not that bad, costwise, for this level of artistry.


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> Medieval Reenactor's Wife, here.
> 
> I think it would be "tsac". Or gnitsac xaw tsol. LOL. She does it with lost wax casting, according to the article.
> 
> $1000 to $4000 is actually not that bad, costwise, for this level of artistry.


I've bought Chihuly's for $4000.00 and less! She is not on the level of Chihuly.


----------

